# App keeps getting disabled



## biglydogg (Jul 3, 2016)

My App got disabled again saying I'm not in insurance compliance. 
I have email them the copy of my insurance papers multiple times and have been fine for almost 2 weeks.
Why all of a sudden is my app disabled.
This happen to anyone else?


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Sounds like your account is disabled... Call them


----------



## biglydogg (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes I know account is disabled. Called them, they just keep telling me to email support.


----------

